# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - December 2010 - "Open"



## Chris of Arabia

Which is your favourite?

Dec 2010 Photo Challenge Gallery

*WARNING: This gallery appears not tbe behaving itself in terms of its sort order - frankly, it's all over the place, so if you're picking from there, make sure you note the image number very carefully before voting. You will also see that the thumbnails are all the same - the full size images are just fine though...


Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their      full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all that        much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,          but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to  the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of          the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to vote     right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have been put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you should be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous          (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the    voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific    photos until    after    the voting has completed and the winner is    announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*Image Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Show Images*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your          favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top          five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is          announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30  days   they       will not receive their prize and it will be put  towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable to ship the  intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her location we will  provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

And here are the images:_

01






02





03





04





05





06





07





08





09





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30





31





32





33





34





35





36





37





38





39





40





41




_


----------



## Chris of Arabia

There's still plenty of time for more votes. Given the number of entries made for this Challenge, the ones we have are very evenly spread, so this one could go any direction. Keep it going


----------



## Chris of Arabia

There are 4 days left, so keep those votes coming in, there's nothing to separate the leading runners


----------



## v3nom

The images arn't showing up for me.


----------



## Opher

v3nom said:


> The images arn't showing up for me.



Ya it seems the gallery has disappeared or just moved :S


----------



## v3nom

Are the images stored somewhere other than here? I wanted to vote but ive seen so images to vote on.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Well it would seem that the gallery software that I'd been using to post the images from was a security risk inside vBulletin, so the owners had to move to plug the weakness. Fortunately, it was around long enough to get the voting done with sufficient credibility to the result, so I'll get the announcements sorted in a while and get the top 3 uploaded again to the new gallery software, so people know what won. Back in a bit.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

And at long last, now I know how the new gallery software operates, here are our winners...

In 1st place we have Jonathanmphotography






In 2nd place we have Scotch59 with:





In joint 3rd place we have...

Bend the Light





Wendy Mayo





and CINDYYOO





Congratulations to all our winners and thanks to those who took part but didn't get a podium finish this time round.

A PM to the winner will be along shortly.

And don't forget to enter the February "Self-Portrait" Challenge


----------



## Bend The Light

Great.  
Thanks for the votes for 3rd place, and very well done to the other images that placed.

Extra kudos to JohnathanMPhotography...excellent image and well deserved win.


----------



## smeat

beautiful pictures


----------



## jonathanmphotography

Thank you all very much


----------



## will-jum

Nice choices, good work!


----------



## matekat

you cannot vote, but believe that you should be  able   to,   feel  free  to    send a pm to myself or another TPF staff  member.


----------



## bradgodge4

Thanks


----------

